# cherry wood



## homeruk (May 22, 2015)

I have been given some cherry tree branches that were cut off the tree a couple of weeks ago, do i need to let them dry out before using them or not let them dry out etc?

also do i remove some of the bark..think i have read somewhere the bark can be bitter on woods for smoking


----------



## wade (May 22, 2015)

Leave them to dry out for a month or two before you use them.

If the bark is thin then that will be fine but if it is thick then you may want to remove it. There has been a lot of discussion on here about whether to take bark off or leave it on. Personally I leave it on if it is not too thick. I have not noticed any difference in flavour either way.


----------



## smokewood (May 23, 2015)

Cherry bark is usually quite thin, I would just leave it on. however as your cherry wood dries the bark goes quite leathery so you can just pull it off if you want to.


----------

